# private barns???



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

So many times, I have seen ads for "private barns." What constitutes a "private barn" and what is the opposite of a "private barn?"


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm assuming you mean "private barn" vs. "public barn" :]

A private barn is often a smaller barn in somebody's backyard. They may have room for 6 horses, but only have 4. So, they offer 2 stalls for boarding. Since there are so few horses they probably recieve excellent care by the barn/property owner. Also, if you want lessons or training you probably have to find a trainer to come to you or trailer to your trainer.

A public barn would be a large boarding/training facility. People can come in and take lessons on horses owned by the stable. Boarding is a large part of their income. They have barn workers, so your horse might not always recieve the same, evcellent care everyday. Often times there is a barn trainer. And they also might host shows.

IMO these are some of the differences between private and public barns. I'm sure I forgot different aspects though :]


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think the above is probably pretty correct... or it could also be a barn that only boards for private owners and does not offer lessons. The barn owners more than likely live on the premisis...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

My Beau said:


> Boarding is a large part of their income.


Just wanted to point out this is NOT always true, my BO barley breaks even with boarding. Her money comes from lessons, training and reselling, and sale/purchase commissions


----------



## xhalt63 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Private barn*

I have a larger barn, but it is posted out front that it is private. I get a lot of people wandering in at all hours wanting to see horses... or other BO's wanting to pick my place apart. I have some teens that board/ lease here, so I also don't want some wierdo walking in here, either. And amen on the "breaking even" part. If it were'nt for the lessons, we'd be starving!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Just wanted to point out this is NOT always true, my BO barley breaks even with boarding. Her money comes from lessons, training and reselling, and sale/purchase commissions


I should have said revenue. I did not mean "the BO gets to pocket the board money" income, but rather that is the money that keep the horses fed and stalls bedded. Each horse's board pays for it's upkeep - it's the 'stables' income, not BOs.

Of course the BO will make their money off of lessons, resales, training, etc. That money does not have to go towards feeding a hungry horse like board does:lol:


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

So, do I board at a public or private barn???

My barn manager leases the barn and property from the owner who lives onsite. Five stall barn and about 12 acres of paddocks. Currently only two boarders, not including manager's horses, and training horses. She trains maybe two horses a month, and has just a few lesson people. No employees, she does all the work herself.

We were wondering how to advertise as we are working on creating new brochures! Private barn sounds so much more personal BUT we don't want to mislead people.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

hmmm... that's a hard one. I would say private. It's on the small side and one person owns it and it's not like your BM's business will always be there. She could choose not to renew the lease. 

For the brochures... if you're worried about misleading people then instead of deciding between private and public you could say 'quiet' - that would probably appeal to alot of people :]


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh MyBeau, I like that! A "quiet barn!" That is perfect!
Thanks!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

glad i could help!!! 
=D


----------

